

A little example of how a few words make a huge difference - tucsonisbooming
http://blog.lawlytics.com/a-little-inspiration-to-help-get-legal-writers-writing

======
tucsonisbooming
This article was written by Kit Cramer, who spent 20 years in marketing in
Chicago, SV and Madison Ave. While it's meant for attorneys, the lesson is
universal and the meaning is uplifting.

